# Looking For Very Tiny Pocket Cruiser - help?



## djnestrick (Apr 15, 2010)

I have owned a lot of boats over the years and have learned that the smaller and simpler, the more likely I am to get out sailing  Among the boats I have owned: San Juan 21, San Juan 23, Holder 16, and Coronado 25.

I am looking for something super simple to rig and sail single-handed. I've done alot of ultra-light camping, so room for a sleeping bag and porta-pottie is all I need in a cabin. Under 1000 lbs and shoal draft are ideal since I spend most of my time in the ICW or coast hopping.

Tow weight isn't an issue, but I like being able to jump out and push my boat off the sandbar when I screw up  I haven't figured out a way to search any of the online databases for sailboats with a cabin and weighing less than 1000 lbs though.

Thank You Very Much For Suggestions,
DJ


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Here you go, you can even throw it in the back of a truck


----------



## djnestrick (Apr 15, 2010)

Doesn't look like she goes to windward very well 

DJ


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

There are lots of choices. Look here: trailersailing : trailer sailing marketplace


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a scamp, the best very small pocket Cruiser I have seen. The cabin is really for storage, you sleep in the cockpit.










This is a CLC pocketship, pretty much the smallest I know of with room inside to sleep.

Both are available as kits, and do a good job of looking and acting like a real boat. I have seen the scamp in person and was impressed, I do not have personal experience with the pocketship, but it has been well recieved. I have built boats from CLC and am happy with the company.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

There are two Paradoxes for sale in Texas currently, very rare opportunity. To learn about Paradox check out microcruising.com


----------



## djnestrick (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you very much! Living in FL, I'm not sure how likely it is that I travel to TX for a boat, but the site is great.

DJ


----------



## djnestrick (Apr 15, 2010)

The CLC is interesting, but I have a hard time spending 3-4k plus a bunch of work for a boat when so many fiberglass boats are currently available at a much lower price...

DJ


----------



## djnestrick (Apr 15, 2010)

I was mostly looking for ideas on production models. For example, Precision makes a nice little boat and if I could find one cheap in my area I would grab it in a heartbeat. But I would rather something more unique if possible...

DJ


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

West Wight Potters and Montgomery's probably have the biggest following among small boat enthusiasts. I think the Montgomery 15 is considered the best/smallest boat around. msog.org has a classified section.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

I may be biased, but if finances are tight, a Venture 17 will set you back about $1/lb. of displacement. Listed at 800 lbs. I love mine. You backpack? A V17 has enough cabin to give you storage and living area on a rainy day. Maybe even with a friend (a close friend, at least) I usually sail single hand and the biggest problem I have is finding someone to hold the bow line while I "jerk" the trailer to launch the boat on these silly short/shallow ramps around here. 

They were a good-selling boat in the late 60's and early 70's so there is a lot of them out there. The original trailers seem to hold up well too. Mine has fullsize wheels and car tires, not toy-sized trailer wheels - maybe that helps? 

Back to the boat - simple rigging, no winches needed. I led all lines to the cockpit and I added a jib downhaul and a topping lift. Spinnakers are doable, but I don't have one. 

I've been out in 20+ kt. Winds and 6+ plus waves (not breakers) and was having fun and staying dry. I know that doesn't sound impressive to someone on a 34 footer, but it's kind of like going 75 mph in a go-kart is a lot wilder than 75 in a Camry. 

The Ventures were made by MacGregor and have that "cheap production boat" reputation. Yeah, they aren't Hinkleys. But I've bounced off enough docks and run into my own trailer enough to appreciate the design. Home Depot is my primary chandlery, but if you want to take it to a higher level all those dinghy racing (Lightning, Flying Scot) bits are sized to fit a boat like this. A 2 HP egg beater scoots it around nicely and it'll plane under sail. 

Cast iron swing keel is maintenance free and allows you to run right up on a sandy beach. Then shove off, and use the bow eye and pulpit to climb onboard without getting wet above your knees!

I have mine loaded down for world travel or post-apocalypse survival (I read too many "Blue Water" books and provision accordingly) and I get near hull speed easily in mild breezes. 

I see more Venture 21s than 17s. Apparently there's also a 19. They are all within 300 lbs. of each other.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

For Florida sailing you might find a Catboat just your cup of tea. Take a look at CBA: Cats4Sale FALL 2012 Bulletin No.159


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Here are two. San Francico Great Pelican San Francisco Great Pelican Sailboat and 15 ft Gaff rigged CAT Sloop Sailboat 15 foot fiberglass 
With Pictures and price


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

sidney777 said:


> Here are two. San Francico Great Pelican San Francisco Great Pelican Sailboat and 15 ft Gaff rigged CAT Sloop Sailboat 15 foot fiberglass
> With Pictures and price


The Pelican definetely has character.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

That Pelican makes my fingers and my wallet itch.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

chucklesR said:


> That Pelican makes my fingers and my wallet itch.


It my be too far for original poster ? He said he was in Florida, but don't 
know where.


----------



## djnestrick (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm near Daytona Beach. Alot of good suggestions! I don't know if I'll get the wife to sign off on spending a bunch of money, but I don't mind traveling a bit, maybe 4-6 hours?

DJ


----------



## MikeMeyer (Jan 2, 2013)

This is my first post, so I can't post links yet, but if you do a Google search for "pocket cruiser guide shortypen" you will find a nice list of pocket cruisers that includes loa, weight, keel type, and draft. Each entry also has a link to more info for each boat. 

Should give you lots of ideas and options to consider that meet your criteria.

Mike


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the link Mike mentioned above, and he's right, it is a good resource.
http://www.shortypen.com/sailboat-guide/pocket-cruiser/

dj, we can throw our favourite small boat choices at you until spring, but it just wastes your time and ours if the vital ingredient of the boat search is missing:
The budget.

The right boat for you with $2000 in your pocket is different from the right boat for you with $5000 in your pocket or $10000 in your pocket.
If your budget is south of $10K, I think a WWP 17 is a great choice, a WWP 19 is an ever better choice if you've got a bigger budget, or a Siren 17 if you like centerboard boats, a Halman or Nordica 16 if you like double ender full keel boats, a Halman or Nordica 20 if your budget is $5K or better.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

1+ on the V17.

or the 'hen' types for more $ (marsh peep,... )



I own a mac 26 classic, and its a very large 26' boat. 

imho, macgregor is one of the best at trailer sailing. for launching and retrieval. 

the newer powersailers are not very good sailboats, and 4x as much $ ... but also an entry to sailing for many who would otherwise buy powerboats.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

West Wight Potter 15. Perfect for what you want. Very good build quality too.


----------



## Smier (Nov 14, 2012)

Have you checked out the Compac 16? I have a 1980 CP16 that I have been redoing and love it. Easy to trailer and launch, shoal draft concrete filled keel(only drafts 18"), easily sailed singlehanded, and very stable. The factory rudder is a bit lacking, but many upgrade to a foiled rudder. They have a very active and helpful online forum also! Weighs in at 1100 pounds, has 2 small berths below, and room for a portapotty.
Com-Pac Yacht Owners Association - Index


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

bljones mentioned the Nordica 20, I looked at the Nordica and Halman boats before I bough my Havsfidra. They are a very solid build double ender boat with small cockpits but comfortable cabins with good "sitting" head height. I think they are 30" draft and are trailerable.

http://www.nordicaboats.com/html/nordica-20.html


----------



## polaris2.11 (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 on the Compac 16


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Montgomery 17! I singlehanded mine through the Florida Keys this past year. 

It's a 1600lbs tank of a trailerable sailboat. I'm in Alabama and I Drove to Miami for mine,


----------



## oldfurr (Dec 25, 2012)

Not a suggestion of any particular boat but I have seen many interesting and low cost pocket cruisers (often W trailer and much other gear) in/near your part of Florida simply by doing a search of E Bay's sailboat listings filtered for under $2000--. Also lots of crap of course. The established donation sellers seem to be the best sources, monitor what comes up over the course a a couple months and you could be pleasantly surprised by a truly unusual and very suitable boat..


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

djnestrick said:


> I have owned a lot of boats over the years and have learned that the smaller and simpler, the more likely I am to get out sailing  Among the boats I have owned: San Juan 21, San Juan 23, Holder 16, and Coronado 25.
> 
> I am looking for something super simple to rig and sail single-handed. I've done alot of ultra-light camping, so room for a sleeping bag and porta-pottie is all I need in a cabin. Under 1000 lbs and shoal draft are ideal since I spend most of my time in the ICW or coast hopping.
> 
> ...


Vandestadt & McGruer 'Siren 17'

I have one and I can step the mast myself and then rig it launch it sail it beach it push it off a sandbar. Self-righting, positive flotation. Cabin holds everything you need plus a cooler. boat weighs significantly less than 1000 pounds; it only has a 140 pound keel.


----------

